# Mini winch for draw board



## Dtapping-zombie (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about building a draw board using this mini winch. Maybe I can weld it to a 2" square tubing (or less) to make it fit in the LCA press. Thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Winch-Ro..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=13A9JFXFG2V4EECHQPC4


----------



## 2Rsquared (Nov 4, 2008)

This one is a little cheaper and you get 2.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Lashin...=1450797130&sr=1-72&refinements=p_36:500-5000


----------



## lunger (Sep 2, 2006)

I have also been looking for small winch for mounting on a linear press. I wonder if this type has enough length of pull? They would mount nicely on square tubing .

Will be watching for opinions or other choices.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't want to bother anyone. If you guys feel offended with my post please delete it. I make and sell small winch for a bow press. I make it fit your tube size. The one you guys posted above is pretty large in size. I have one. Don't get mislead by "mini-winch". Here is my draw board http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3318473


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I have that winch on my quick and dirty draw board. It works just fine, It is a little bigger than I thought when I got it but still works good. IT should work real good on your ez press set up.
Hope this helps http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2471652


----------



## Dtapping-zombie (Oct 1, 2014)

Outsider... that's a nice looking press. I may just consider. I've already ordered the winch, so will see... I may return it if it's not so "mini".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dtapping-zombie said:


> I'm thinking about building a draw board using this mini winch. Maybe I can weld it to a 2" square tubing (or less) to make it fit in the LCA press. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Winch-Ro..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=13A9JFXFG2V4EECHQPC4


There's nothing "mini" about that winch. I bought one & was throughly disappointed. Not only is it a lot bigger than one might imagine, look at the way it's made - it is direct drive - no geared down. So what ever the poundage of your bow is, you will have to put that much torque on the wrench you use to turn this. The winch pictured is for securing cargo on a trailer - not for pulling anything. 

A small boat trailer winch turned backwards is smaller & works a whole lot better, but YMMV. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Outsider said:


> Don't want to bother anyone. If you guys feel offended with my post please delete it. I make and sell small winch for a bow press. I make it fit your tube size. The one you guys posted above is pretty large in size. I have one. Don't get mislead by "mini-winch". Here is my draw board http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3318473


That's a nice compact winch. It looks well made. The price is right too. If I had a liner press, I would buy one.


----------



## Dtapping-zombie (Oct 1, 2014)

Fellas...thanks for sharing your input


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Found the one I have. I will post some pictures for future refrence.


























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If not a worm winch it isn't worth the time to mess with it, need to many gimmics for small adjustments.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

kballer1 said:


> If not a worm winch it isn't worth the time to mess with it, need to many gimmics for small adjustments.


unless its mounted on a bow press like mine and others. worm winches are way to slow for me


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

kballer1 said:


> If not a worm winch it isn't worth the time to mess with it, need to many gimmics for small adjustments.


You'd make the small adjustments using the press, not the drawboard winch.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> You'd make the small adjustments using the press, not the drawboard winch.


What she said - and making them with the press is much easier than a turn buckle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I may be nutty but I always thought that a rope pulley and a quick cleat made more sense for a draw board. It is a lot faster and particularly if you are mounting it to a bow press a lot smaller. Granted there is the possibility that the rope could slip out of your hand but that's what the quick cleat is for.


----------



## beegee59 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Tagged for later


----------

